# 2009 SuperSix Hi Mod OR 2010 SuperSix



## 305238 (Feb 10, 2008)

I need opinions: 2009 SuperSix Hi Mod OR 2010 SuperSix (standard "Mod")

Thanks all....


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

yetihammer said:


> I need opinions: 2009 SuperSix Hi Mod OR 2010 SuperSix (standard "Mod")
> 
> Thanks all....


Standard mod 2010 hands down, better in every way to the 09.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

2010, for sure. I'll make you a great deal on my '09.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

2010 for sure. Why not look at getting a 2011?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> 2010 for sure. Why not look at getting a 2011?


Cause they are uglier


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Devastator said:


> Cause they are uglier


In what sense?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Devastator said:


> Cause they are uglier


In what way? Are you referring that the 2009's are uglier than the 2010's? 

As far as I'm concerned I like the 2011 paint schemes! Cannondale did a great job!


----------

